# Ridgevent solution for a wide ridge beam



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

See page 3 of this specification report.

http://www.icc-es.org/reports/pdf_files/BNBC/97-22.pdf

For Ridge Board applications using the Shingle Vent II, you should cut the slot width 3/4" wider on each aside of the Ridge Board for proper exhaust ventilation flowage.

I know it says it in their installation instructions directly fromAir Vent Corp., at, www.AirVent.com but I was unable to quickly locate it for you.

Also, the Smart Vent, from DCI Products, http://www.dciproducts.com/html/offpeak.htm is the product I have personal experience using as an option as an exhaust vent at the upper end of the sloped roof when a Ridge Vent would not be appropriate.

Ed


----------



## daveskee (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for referencing the Legacy report. I've seen this one but is still doesn't tell me the maximum anyone in the real world has cut a slot and not experienced any complications like water leaks. I'd like to hear from anyone who has cut a slot wider than the standard 3 inches for a double ridge beam using either Shingle Vent II or a Cor a Vent product. Or if anyone else has a solution to my ridge vent issue. 

Thanks!


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

That was some pretty great advice you just shunned. The install docs say cut 3/4" past ridge beams. It doesn't say 2x8, LVL, 2 2x8, etc. So you can either:
A. Assume you are installing it in 'strict accordance with instructions' and hope it performs as intended / is warrantable.
B. Trust someone here who has done it, and hope it performs and is warrantable.
C. Get it from the horse's mouth at 1-800-AIR-VENT


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

daveskee said:


> Thanks for referencing the Legacy report. I've seen this one but is still doesn't tell me the maximum anyone in the real world has cut a slot and not experienced any complications like water leaks. *I'd like to hear from anyone who has cut a slot wider than the standard 3 inches for a double ridge beam using either Shingle Vent II* or a Cor a Vent product. Or if anyone else has a solution to my ridge vent issue.
> 
> Thanks!


I guess I was vague in my previous response.

I have on multiple ocassions had to use the afore-mentioned slot width dimensions, referencing the 3/4" beyond the width of the Ridge Beam to correctly install the Shingle Vent II Ridge Vent, with no detrimental factors ever observed or reported to date.

Ed


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

What they reference is a three inch total opening, which would be 3/4" on each side of a ridge BOARD. A ridge BEAM would be at least a four and a half inch total opening. 

After re-reading the OP it seems there has already been confirmation this can't be warranted. Sorry I missed that originally.


----------



## daveskee (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm sorry for appearing to not take sound advice from an experienced professional in the field. I, as you can probably tell am a home owner trying to make heads or tails of a less than ideal situation. 

I had already spoken to someone at Air Vent and they would only say that anything wider than a 3" slot would void any warranty. Although someone had "heard" of a 4-4.5" slot being used but would not verify any success or failures. 

Thanks Ed for letting me know that in your experience, Shingle Vent II will work under my conditions. 

My next question would be, would the size of the Shingle Vent II matter? 9" or 12" size over that increased slot width?

David


----------



## jmiller (Nov 19, 2010)

daveskee said:


> My next question would be, would the size of the Shingle Vent II matter? 9" or 12" size over that increased slot width?
> 
> David


I should be apologizing for not reading carefully enough. Nice job calling them though. Hard to believe air vent won't warranty that.

Definitely get the big one, especially if the roof is steep as the more you bend it the more area you lose.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

daveskee said:


> I'm sorry for appearing to not take sound advice from an experienced professional in the field. I, as you can probably tell am a home owner trying to make heads or tails of a less than ideal situation.
> 
> I had already spoken to someone at Air Vent and they would only say that anything wider than a 3" slot would void any warranty. Although someone had "heard" of a 4-4.5" slot being used but would not verify any success or failures.
> 
> ...


Use the Shingle Vent II that is 12" wide. It covers the gap from the slot cut-out as a weather protecting shield more significantly than the thinner versions.

Ed


----------



## daveskee (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks guys! :thumbsup:

Thats the direction I will go. Let's see if my roofer will cooperate with fixing his prior work the way I'd like.


----------



## MetalEra (Sep 27, 2010)

David, You may also want to check out Metal-Era's Hi-Perf Ridge Vent. The product is built to the exact needs of the roof to make sure you're getting the correct net free area and that it accommodates any existing conditions. Our tech department ([email protected] or 800-558-2162) can help you figure out the exact dimensions you'll need. We also have an online calculator you can check out. The ridge vent carries a 20-year, 120 mph warranty and it won't be voided by a larger opening. I hope this helps. Good luck!


----------



## daveskee (Nov 22, 2010)

What kinda pricing does Metal-Era want for their Hi Perf Ridge Vent? Any photos of residential applications? 

Anyone else have any experience with this product?

Thanks!
daveskee


----------



## MetalEra (Sep 27, 2010)

As you might guess, all of our products are made of metal, so pricing will vary depending on the gauge of material you select. It will also depend on the air gap that you actually select (4" vs. 4.5") and any other special needs.

Our products are primarily intended for commercial buildings, and engineered and priced as such, so it likely will be more expensive than an off the shelf residential product. It really depends on what your exact needs are to determine what will be the better choice for you. If standard products don't accommodate your roof conditions and you need something customized and warranted, then it may be worth the additional investment. Then again, if a standard product does the job and gets you the performance you need, you should probably go that route. I'm sorry I'm not able to give you an exact number, but if you call/e-mail our estimating department should be able to give you a ballpark number or an exact quote if you prefer.

I don't have any photos of residential applications available right now, but I've uploaded a photo of a job that we did for Marcy Townhall in NY. You can see what the ridge vent looks like installed (the product is available in a bunch of other standard colors). For a few more pictures, a more detailed discussion of ventilation and some commercial case studies (including Marcy Townhall), see the article I wrote for RCI Interface. I hope this helps and if you have any other questions, just let me know!

Angela


----------

